
Bruce Schneier: you can secure America's e-voting systems tomorrow, use paper - zoobab
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/09/schneier_voting_security/
======
badrabbit
Paper is secure because we are familiar with it and because people are bad at
conceptualizing intangible things.

However,I don't think we should give up on secure electronic voting because it
can solve issues with paper voting,especially with new democracies. In some
countries,no matter who wins one side claims it's rigged and you have mass
violence every few years. I don't have a solution but I think R&D investment
should continue.

------
sunstone
Canada runs all their elections with this technology and with very few
controversies even in hotly contested ridings.

